# Medications that took my DP/DR away



## hiddenbeauty (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi guys,

I've been suffering with DP/DR for 9 months. It's been awful, no doctors have been listening to me, and I'm so glad I found places on the internet where others were going through the same thing.

I hate that there is no easy cure for this, and I refuse to accept that it'll take time to go away. I haven't been able to work for the last 9 months because my DP/DR has been so severe, and for some periods I've even experienced dissociative amnesia, forgetting who I even am and what is happening. At first, I thought I was actually in hell.

My DP/DR was from a traumatic incident that happened 9 months ago, which scared me and resulted in dissociation. I have also suffered with chronic anxiety, depression, and body image disorders for the last 10+ years.

I recently decided that enough was enough and looked in my medication draw for old prescription meds I could try that are sometimes said to help DP/DR.

This is what I am taking every morning, and it has instantly taken away 95+% of my DP/DR:

- 150mg pregabalin/Lyrica

- 5mg Diazepam (used to take upto 80mg for chronic social anxiety, but have had a long break from it, so 5mg does me fine right now)

- vitamin A, B, D, C, and omega 3

- 25mg promethazine

- 80mg propranolol

With the above cocktail, I BASICALLY HAVE NO DP/DR AND CAN WORK AGAIN, FOR THE FIRST TIME IN 9 MONTHS!!!!!

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

Good job!!


----------



## whatislife (Aug 19, 2019)

That’s great to hear! Do you think you could stop taking any of the above medications and feel just as recovered?


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

hiddenbeauty said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been suffering with DP/DR for 9 months. It's been awful, no doctors have been listening to me, and I'm so glad I found places on the internet where others were going through the same thing.
> 
> ...


Please be careful with Benzos....Tolerance builds quickly...

But now that youve found something that works stick with it....Dont be tempted to alter anything....Ive seen too many people crash and burn by doing so...They simply didnt realise the medicines were doing more for them than they realised...

BUT honestly Benzos are not a good long term solution because tolerance builds quickly and you need to take more in larger doses to get the same effects...Just be careful with Diazepam is all im saying...


----------



## Speedy69 (Apr 15, 2019)

It would be awesome to know which ones actually is helping. I’m assuming with the amount of things taken..the diazepam, promethazine, propranolol...are the ones helping with anxiety. One being a antihistamine which in some cases treats anxiety, one being beta blocker which helps anxiety and one being an anti anxiety actually helping anxiety. I see ppl do combos oz Zoloft and Lamotrigine that seems to help but I wonder is Zoloft itself isn’t the main thing helping. If dp is anxiety driven then anyway possible of controlling anxiety should fix this. Problem is with medication everyone is different. What were your main symptoms?


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

promethazine doesnt help with anxiety speedy . it is just a sedative . and the last days my dp has been worse again after taking promethazine . it helps me with sleep and to relax a bit but thats it .

the meds which in my experience help a little against dp are sulpiride and either solian/amisulpride or perazine but I dont know which one of the 2 because I took them at the same time for 2 weeks and then I quit the solian/amisulpride because I couldnt tolerate it . but first time I took perazine at night and then the next day I took solian/amisulpride in the morning/noon and I felt a lot less dp/dr than the months before. they also helped a bit with some obsessive thinking / intrusive thoughts . but I have to say that I took only 50mg sulpiride a few times so I dont know how much of what I say regarding sulpiride is meaningful but it did help me imo . and I only took solian for 2 weeks so keep that in mind

a friend of mine was in the mental hospital after cocaine abuse . he had a weird idea that he was obsessed about and was also scared of it etc. (I dont want to go into detail because I dont want to trigger anybody) and he got out of it with solian/amisulpride


----------



## Speedy69 (Apr 15, 2019)

Promethazine can be used for anxiety just like vistaril which is an antihistamine that my mother takes for anxiety. It’s not it’s main use but it can be used for anxiety. Dp is brought on I believ differently in each person. Some claim they have seizures and taking meds fixes it. While others like myself experienced anxiety which brought it on. At times I wonder if the ppl suffering with anxiety isn’t having some form of epilepsy seizures causing dp.


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

Speedy69 said:


> Promethazine can be used for anxiety just like vistaril which is an antihistamine that my mother takes for anxiety. It's not it's main use but it can be used for anxiety. Dp is brought on I believ differently in each person. Some claim they have seizures and taking meds fixes it. While others like myself experienced anxiety which brought it on. At times I wonder if the ppl suffering with anxiety isn't having some form of epilepsy seizures causing dp.


hmm ok . in my case promethazine does nothing for anxiety . it just blanks my mind a bit so I dont think too deep for a while which you could argue is also a bit of an anxiety relief . but no not really helping against anxiety


----------



## yuri (Sep 4, 2019)

Lyrica is poison in the long run. Not for everybody but many people. Why I got DP/DR is because of Lyrica. The hell it was to get of it. Two years of suffering that my brain just shut of. Take it easy with that pill.


----------



## yuri (Sep 4, 2019)

tpbrandon said:


> Yuri did you recover


Not yet. I just started to realize what has happened to me. Working a lot with acceptances therapy. It helps a lot. Some of the tips to get better from DP/DR seems to be to distract you from it. For me that is a dead end, I have always done that but it hasn't helped.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

tpbrandon said:


> Do you believe we can recover and get rid of the symptoms


Yes totally......But some like myself will live with it for life....


----------



## Cheryl Z (8 mo ago)

hiddenbeauty said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been suffering with DP/DR for 9 months. It's been awful, no doctors have been listening to me, and I'm so glad I found places on the internet where others were going through the same thing.
> 
> ...


Hi I know it’s been like 5 years seance this post but I’d love to knw if u took all these together? I have dpdr for a year now and also from trama and I want my life back pls


----------

